# american bass xfl box help



## LOUD MAV (Dec 17, 2013)

I have an american.bass xfl dual 4 ohm. I have a crappy prefab box now that doesn't hit the low notes at all, ive never built a box before but im gonna make an attempt, only I need some help in the design and tuning. u want to try and get this right the first time, I list to all hip hop that plays those low notes, a milli, late night tip, jeezy, hypnotized, etc. alot of kows, so I wanna make sure its a daily driver , I dont want too miss any if the lows, I under stand the high end bass won't be as peaky but I don't listen to much high end bass any ways


----------



## BRodgers (May 4, 2014)

I just built a 4 cube box for 2 of them. It was my first box and I'm still waiting on the subs to show up. If you have just one of them, I would do a 2 cube box tuned to 34 Hz

What vehicle is this going in & what are your largest measurements the box can be?


----------



## BRodgers (May 4, 2014)

Here ya go, this box should fit in an vehicle...








[/URL][/IMG]


----------

